# Wheel Poll



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Looking at new wheels for my Vibrant Blue Spec V...

Yeah, they're not light racing wheels, but I've got enough performance mods... need a little bling.

#1









#2


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

I like the first ones BUT with the color of the 2nd ones

i voted for 1 though.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Deuce


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

#2...The style is much better.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Number two... perhaps a gunmetal or darker aluminum color would look nice with the blue paint


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I love the PHAT lip.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i voted for 1 but i like 2, but im not a fan of the deep dish look... :cheers:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

#2. Deep dish is hot.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

vector03's sister is hot, deep dish sux... :thumbdwn


::::edit:::: post # 666 ohh the mak of the beast!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The girl at my coffee shop is hot, your spelling sucks :thumbdwn: .

EDIT: Post 2000-something... mark of the OWNAGE.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

samo said:


> The girl at my coffee shop is hot, your spelling sucks :thumbdwn: .
> 
> EDIT: Post 2000-something... mark of the OWNAGE.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

#2 that lip is sweet  :fluffy: 

or you can just buy some for Coco instead :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

no shiot...c'mon ruben, old buddy, old pal  i'll buy your next round of golf


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Voted for #2... like the deep-dish lip.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Samo isnt this in the wrong section?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

#2


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

I voted for #1 cause I can't see #2. BTW What mods you got?


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

02bluespec said:


> I voted for #1 cause I can't see #2. BTW What mods you got?


#2 just showed up. Looks alot better. Can I change my vote to #2? Looks good man.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

02bluespec said:


> #2 just showed up. Looks alot better. Can I change my vote to #2? Looks good man.


 I changed it for you, the vote count now reflects the change.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

#2

dish > no dish


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Now tell me that wouldnt look good on a silver GA16de


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah dude, the red X wheels are HOT! Even better than Ronal Bears.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

^ Lmao


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I ended up buying these...










this is what they look like mounted on a car... (yeah I know its a honda)


----------

